# Fiberglass for steelhead?



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

My apologies to the glass vets for all of the glass questions, but I am officially addicted and I need to buy another one. I usually use a 9ft 6wt swinging/stripping small streamers and buggers during low water conditions this time of year for steelhead. I am wondering if I need to step up to a 7wt if I go with fiberglass. Likely going with the CGR. Thanks again


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

No need to step up at all. Fiberglass is more durable than carbon.


----------

